# Oestrogen and Progesterone tests after transfer?



## Tiki (May 26, 2010)

Hi, I am a week after embryo transfer. No symptomes whatsoever but try to be positive. My friend had 4 IVFs in Israel (sadly all BFN). She told me that in her clinic they do Progesterone levels on day 5 after transfer to see if they need to adjust the Progeterone dosage. It was quite a surprise as no one in the clinic mentioned it (GO). 
I checked on the net and found a few ladies saying that it is important to take both Oestrogen and Progesterone levels a week after transfer.
Does anybody know anything about this?
x


----------



## DizzyD (Dec 2, 2009)

hi Tiki

My US clinic requested a prog and estrodial test 7 &  9 days post transfer but I didn't have them done.  Apparently, they said that they would not adjust my Prog either way as I was on 1cc and i guess they feel that is ample.  They said that they use the information for future cycles not the current one.  My clinic were very keen on taking bloods and testing for everything (!) and they really didn't seem to bothere.  In my mind that indicates that it really isn't need and I wouldn't worry if I were you.

My first blood test was 14 days post Egg Collection and that was for hCG, Progesterone and Estrodial.  I had this blood test on day 14, 17 and 19 as they wanted to see the rising levels.  After BFP I had scans at 6 weeks (to check sacs) and 7 weeks to see and hear heartbeats.

Let me know if you want further info on my levels, I am currently 8w + 1 d with twins! 

Good luck


----------



## Tiki (May 26, 2010)

Hi DizzyD
Thank you for this - I much calmer now.
Also my friend has 200mg pessaries a day and I have 600mg... I guess that my clinic is pretty sure I have enough...
Congratulations of your twins!  have 3 embies on board and when my partner heard about it his first reaction was to ask me if this means I can now have a triplet...
Apparently he was quite chaft with the idea that you can have more than one...
I will be over the moon with one - 5 days to hcg test... 
All the best
Shelley


----------



## ferhana1 (Jul 1, 2010)

hi girls 

i had my embies put back on the 30/06/10  2nd time round, im a bit confused as this time and last time i have only been given a hcg injection for today 3/07/2010, no pessis or gels ect.  can someone help why am i not been given all this and what is this used for?    im have my treatment at mfs in manchester


----------



## DizzyD (Dec 2, 2009)

Tiki - Congrats on 3 embies, wow fingers crossed for you!

Ferhana1 - I am afraid that I am no expert on this topic but from what I understand the Progesterone (either pessaries, gel or injections sometimes called Gestone in the UK), are to trick your body into thinking it managed to get itself pregnant naturally.  In a natural cycle, I believe that once the egg is released from the follicle the body starts producing progesterone in readiness for the egg to be fertilised in the fallopian tubes by the sperm and then ultimately travelling to the womb where it attaches.  If all this happens the body continues to produce progesterone until the fetus is able to produce enough through the placenta to keep itself attached and well.  In an IVF cycle, the body doesn't realise it is pregnant as the egg didnt' release by itself and therefore the trigger to start off the bodies own Progesterone doesn't get switched on.  I believe that the Prog is given to help the body keep the embryo and hold the pregnancy.  

I was on Gestone injections for 7 weeks until a heartbeat was seen and growth was acceptable by my Dr. They feel that by this stage the placenta is able to deal with the pregnancy itself.  Here in the UK however, it seems that they tend to give you pessaries and keep you on them until 12 weeks.  

I would ask your clinic I'm sure they have their reasons.  Have you had your hCG pregnancy test yet or are you doing HPTs?  I was told to test 2 weeks after egg transfer.

Good luck, D


----------



## ferhana1 (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for replying dizzy

my test in on the 16th july but the only thing i was given was the hcg injection yesterday  thats 4 days after transfer.    everybody seems to be talking about pessis and blood test and allsorts  
love

fefe


----------



## DizzyD (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Fefe

I must admit i have never heard of an hcg injection AFTER transfer but not to say that it doesn't happen.

I had the following bloodtests:

2 weeks post egg collection - hCG, Estrodial and Progesterone
2 wks + 2 days - same again
3 wks - same again

These tests can tell you if you are preggers and that all is rising properly.  As mentioned, I had IVF in the US and they requested these tests, not sure that all IVF clinics here ask for 3 of them.  Seems a good idea to me, you can then monitor the rises.

I then had a first scan at 5.1/2 weeks to check that the sacs were in the right place and were the right size

I had a second scan at 7 weeks and heard the heart beats and check that growth was normal.

My next scan is 10 weeks and then 12 weeks.

Have you called the clinic and asked them about the Progesterone Pessaries?  I would think you should be on those....seems rather odd.

D x


----------

